# Need Help w/ Names Please!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I just finished adding the triplets to the Nursery (www.HollowbeadRanch.com/animalnursery.htm)! The only problem is that I am having to refer to them as "Buckling #1, Buckling #2, Buckling #3"! So I need help with some names please!!!! :dance: The two Buckskins have Blue-Eyes and the Black one has Brown-Eyes. They all three have moonspots.... so maybe something pertaining to a night sky, the moon, stars, or even something refering to blue... for the two with Blue-Eyes :shrug: I am really open to ANY suggestions!

Here are some more pics of them:


























































Thanks in advance for the help! :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here are a few that I think might fit them...

Splash
Spotz 
Moonpie
Cresent: Like the cresent moon shape
BlueMoon
Gumdrop
Lollipop
Comet
Pluto
Jupiter
Planet names...
Here's a link to some star names... http://www.naic.edu/~gibson/starnames/starnames.html That might be kinda neat to use one of those.

Well, maybe one of those will work!! Have fun picking the names!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Brandi, How about instead of Buck 1,2,3. They be adorable buck 1,2,3..

No are you keeping them? 

We do not name them if I know we are not keeping them. i can not because I will be to attached to them. Even when I sell them I tell the people to name them so I can get the correct name on the Scrapie tag information. 

I have them listed on my web site with their dam and Sire and then the babies, so they can see who they came from.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Kylee- I really like Moonpie, Draco, and Aries (the last two are from the star names link)! What does everyone think of those???

Lori- Thank you! No, I won't be able to keep any of them (and it is KILLING me!). They are related to all 5 Does that I purchased! I usually go ahead and name them (easier to keep up with in my records when they have names... instead of saying "dark buckskin buckling with blue-eyes and moonspots..." know what i mean?) and then if the buyer wants to rename them they are more than welcome to :greengrin: Plus I just enjoy picking out names for them :wink:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: I just had a brilliant idea!!!! :ROFL: Unless I find some names that I like better... their names are now RC, Cola, and MoonPie! :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: I like it Brandi!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi your choice for names is great! Luv'em. Now....does the lil' B/W cutie have BE? He is just adorable...and my DH just loved the pic of he and his brother together...the 7th pic..that buckskin face is just adorable!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I found an easy way to name kids.......just ask kids. I asked my middle born neice what I should name a doe kid out of Kalilily-should she have a doe kid-and she said "Rose". So, that will be the name if it is a doe.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both! I am tickled with the names :greengrin: 

Liz- Honestly... MoonPie (black Buckling) is the sweetest one of them all!! You heard "curiosity killed the cat"??? well... I am beginning to believe it killed the goat too! :ROFL: He is SO curious and full of energy! It is really going to break my heart when he has to go  He doesn't have blue-eyes.... only one out of the three that doesn't. It is absolutely COVERED in moonspots though! He has a few little chocolate moonspots on his face also! He is just the cutest thing!  If you decide you want him.... you just let me know :wink:


----------

